# My (ever growing) MAC Collection, vol. I *PIC HEAVY*



## fash10nista (Jul 20, 2006)

As the title says, my makeup collection is a vice I can't control! Here is a 'small' percentage of what I currently have:

*LIPGLASS/GELEE*
































*EYESHADOWS*



















































I will be posting more pics as time permits. ENJOY!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jul 20, 2006)

hello!!! nice vol one.... in that last picture which palette is the one next to the trend with the 6 long e/s??


----------



## Lalli (Jul 20, 2006)

what e/s is the one which is smudged on the right hand side...


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 20, 2006)

Those pastel glitter lipgelees...where, when, what, and how?


----------



## fash10nista (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LineausBH58* 
_hello!!! nice vol one.... in that last picture which palette is the one next to the trend with the 6 long e/s??_

 
I got that on eBay...If I can remember, the listing said it was a palette that came out exclusively in Asia...It just says Eyes x 6 on the back label. Hope that helps.


----------



## fash10nista (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lalli* 
_





what e/s is the one which is smudged on the right hand side..._

 
That's Amber Lights...As you can probably tell, it had an 'accident' and I tried to mush it back together in the container...


----------



## fash10nista (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tsukiyomi* 
_Those pastel glitter lipgelees...where, when, what, and how?_

 






where: store/online
when: nov. '05
what: Who's that Lady? lipgelee collection
how: by sheer luck! (i had missed out when it was in the store and online, it sold out real quick... but I was able to find the complete set on eBay, BN)

for more info: http://www.specktra.net/2005_whos_that_lady.php


----------



## Lalli (Jul 20, 2006)

awww!!
now i gotta have that e/s it looks so lush

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fash10nista* 
_That's Amber Lights...As you can probably tell, it had an 'accident' and I tried to mush it back together in the container...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 20, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 21, 2006)

your collection is great.


----------



## juli (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fash10nista* 
_




where: store/online
when: nov. '05
what: Who's that Lady? lipgelee collection
how: by sheer luck! (i had missed out when it was in the store and online, it sold out real quick... but I was able to find the complete set on eBay, BN)

for more info: http://www.specktra.net/2005_whos_that_lady.php_

 
Still available on Nordstrom.com if anyone is looking! Cool & Aloof, Dame in a dress except who's that lady (pink one).


----------



## always.27 (Aug 7, 2006)

which are the three black/greyish/smokey e/s??


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 7, 2006)

I want those lipgelees like crazy whoa.


----------



## Kim. (Aug 7, 2006)

What colours are these? I love them!


----------



## battipatti (Aug 8, 2006)

That is such a great collection! I can't wait to see the rest of it!


----------



## sel00187 (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 
_What colours are these? I love them!




_

 
ditto!


----------



## bottleblack (Aug 8, 2006)

Top one is definitely Goldbit, bottom right looks like Gleam, bottom left looks like Naked Lunch...


----------



## fash10nista (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *always.27* 
_which are the three black/greyish/smokey e/s??_

 
Top: Black-Tied
Left (looking at the pic): Anti-Establishment
Right: Fineshine


----------



## fash10nista (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 
_Top one is definitely Goldbit, bottom right looks like Gleam, bottom left looks like Naked Lunch..._

 



Bingo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If memory serves me right, top left is Vanilla and top right is Dazzlelight...


----------



## fash10nista (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *battipatti* 
_That is such a great collection! I can't wait to see the rest of it!_

 

No need to wait.....Here is part 2: http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=51471...I have since added to my collection in the last few weeks so stay tuned for a part 3......


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Pretty!


----------

